# Help...Best way to dry aspen tree



## Pyrography (Oct 18, 2010)

I have aspen tree that we had to cut. I want to dry it for later use. What is the best way to dry it. How long does it take? Any clue I should be looking for? etc..,, Paint ends????


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Later use as a log, or lumber ? http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/drying-whole-logs-17401/






.


----------



## Pyrography (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow... Thanks for the info... I was thinking of using it as log. Anything else I should know?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Get it up off the ground several inches, that will help keep the bugs that want to eat it from having such easy access. There is not much aspen where I live so I don't have any first hand experience with it. It is a hardwood tree by classification, even though the wood is very soft. Being soft it should dry faster...which is good because it is not a decay resistant wood. So you are going to be running a race, it's either going to rot or dry, which ever comes first. If it's big I would say rot wins. I assume you want to keep the bark on for looks, when drying whole logs debarking is the first step. Removing the bark speeds drying and the bugs I mentioned like to hide under the bark and chow down, most often get rid of the bark=get rid of the bugs.





.


----------



## Pyrography (Oct 18, 2010)

Daren

The information you are giving me is much appreciated.:smile: Pyro


----------

